# SAP DB und JNDI



## zeromancer (19. Februar 2004)

Hallöle!

Ich habe ein Problem:
Ich bräuchte den String, den ich beim Referenzieren auf den InitialContext von JNDI benötige, um auf eine SAB DP (http://www.sapdb.org) zuzugreifen bzw. wie ich diesen einzurichten habe.

Beispiel:


```
public static DataSource getDataSource() throws Exception {
		if (ds != null) {
			return ds;
		}

		Hashtable parms = new Hashtable();
		parms.put(Context.INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY, "? um diesen String gehts?");
		InitialContext context = new InitialContext(parms);
		
		ds = (DataSource) context.lookup("jdbc/SAPDBTable");
		return ds;
	}
```

Ich würde gerne statt direkt mit JDBC mit Connection Pooling auf diese Datenzugreifen.
Verwendete Umgebung: Tomcat 4.1, J2EE 1.4.2, Eclipse 2.1

Merci!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Versuchs mal mit:

"com.sun.jndi.fscontext.RefFSContextFactory"

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeromancer (20. Februar 2004)

Leider nicht:


```
javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Cannot instantiate class: com.sun.jndi.fscontext.RefFSContextFactory [Root exception is java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.jndi.fscontext.RefFSContextFactory]
	at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getInitialContext(NamingManager.java:652)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.getDefaultInitCtx(InitialContext.java:243)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.init(InitialContext.java:219)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.<init>(InitialContext.java:195)
```


----------



## zeromancer (20. Februar 2004)

Und ausserdem:

Selbst mit normalem JDBC Zugriff erhalte ich zwar irgendwie "Kontakt" mit der DB (d.h. ich erhalte keine Fehlermeldung, dass die Verbindung nicht erfolgreich verlief), jedoch erhalte ich kein Connection Objekt sondern als Inhalt null - nanu?


EDIT EDIT EDIT

Upsalla, ziehe die letzte Aussage zurück - nun gehts auf einmal doch... mit JDBC
Naming nach wie vor nicht


----------

